# Clearing up a few misconceptions on anavar



## anavarguy (Apr 21, 2018)

Big Anavar guy here. I know it is not the answer for every person's needs. But in many ways I see it as the perfect steroid. Also would like to see most everyone switching to var only - with the obvious exception of TRT. I'll start with just two facts here that many don't know, and then answer any questions anyone has about var or any other steroid as contrasted with var.

Fact 1) - var will not and cannot shut you down!!!!

I know i'll get some backlash but I know exactly what I'm saying. Anavar can suppress males up to 50 percent - no more ever. 50 percent suppression is not shutdown. You will never need pct on var as 50 percent suppression is not shutdown and recovery is full and quick always with no need for pct of any kind, ever. Aside from scientific certitude of my claim, I have been on var for up to four years at a time with no recovery issues ever. I have also used most other steroids and understand shutdown issues only too well, but switched to var only years back.

I understand that bbers will flame this, as var is not sufficient for most competitions. Not really questioning that fact and not trying to disrespect anyone on that count. But var is for all practical purposes sides free with incredible  body reconstitution as well as many other benefits. 

Fact 2) Even though var is  17a-alkylated, the net effect on the liver is beneficial and healing. 

This is also true. No need to flame as I'm not trying to be controversial, just passing on what I know. Open to discussion of these two claims and everything Anavar. 

Var is in many ways a key answer to modern healthy living for many adults.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 21, 2018)

fact 3 you have no clue what the fuk your talking about..Post a pic lets see what a var only cycle did for u


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 21, 2018)

I look forward to more of these "hormone-specific" accounts.

HaloGuy is going to be hell on wheels though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 21, 2018)

winnieguy is gonna be great too


----------



## Jada (Apr 21, 2018)

fact 2.... u buggin the Fk out to say that. talkin crazy.


----------



## anavarguy (Apr 21, 2018)

lol. But seriusly, i still have a shoulder injury brought on by a one month winny and mdht only run Those two cause some of the worst prostate issues. A real deal killer for mdht for me.


----------



## anavarguy (Apr 21, 2018)

Actually, var is so dynamic at liver healing, it more than outweighs any 17a issues. So much so, that in certain countries it was a standard healing therapy for damaged livers... and was very effective.


----------



## anavarguy (Apr 21, 2018)

i just might do that. I am not huge but look like a heavily muscled underwear model at 56 years old. sometimes leaner depending on if i am working out and dosing amounts.


----------



## anavarguy (Apr 21, 2018)

I found halos anger issues at 20 mg a day to be less than oral tren, and heavy tren ace dosing over 100 mg a day. I once did a tren and halo run once just to see. It was pretty ugly emotionally actually. Roughly as bad as 750mcg of oral tren a day.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 21, 2018)

Cite your source fgt


----------



## Spongy (Apr 21, 2018)

no one is going to flame you if you can cite a peer reviewed study.  We actually value the scientific method on this board and don't pander to "the gods of broscience"


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 21, 2018)

Lmfao..................:32 (18)::32 (20):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 21, 2018)

I miss flaming dum asshholes....


----------



## anavarguy (Apr 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> no one is going to flame you if you can cite a peer reviewed study.  We actually value the scientific method on this board and don't pander to "the gods of broscience"



I get it. I did have such materials a few years back on both. will have to dig them up I suppose. Pretty sure the stuff about using var to treat liver disease is still abundantly available on the web as it was a fairly common therapeutic treatment for such conditions in certain countries. I'll see what I can dig up. Thank you for the reasonable reply... I like some of the smart-ass ones from others  ones too...


----------



## herrsauce (Apr 21, 2018)

So.....
I am convinced that members of this board come up with these garbage troll accounts to inject a little levity into the place. I can see POB or Doc or Tool totally ****ing with us while taking a dump.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 21, 2018)

herrsauce said:


> So.....
> I am convinced that members of this board come up with these garbage troll accounts to inject a little levity into the place. I can see POB or Doc or Tool totally ****ing with us while taking a dump.


its happened before ..most of the guys are to busy to do that


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 21, 2018)

Come on guys the op is just trying to share what he read somewhere one time and is now an expert ......


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 21, 2018)

"I cant stand steroids", said no one ever.....:32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 21, 2018)

i swear these "var only" threads pop up about every 3 weeks


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 21, 2018)

I’ve never even done a full cycle as we did not get along.......


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 21, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I’ve never even done a full cycle as we did not get along.......



how so? 10char


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 21, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> how so? 10char



Just made me a grumpy mother fuuker..lol

Ive done a lot of different types of stuff...grumpy wise that stuff was the only one that wasn’t my deal:32 (6)::32 (20):


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 21, 2018)

I love Var every time I take it with test and masteron!!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 21, 2018)

Lol....years ago I even tried tren....small amount and short period as I was freaked and worried what it would do....lmao


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm running some var @ 50/day alongside 300 test and so far I'm lovin it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2018)

anavarguy said:


> I get it. I did have such materials a few years back on both. will have to dig them up I suppose. Pretty sure the stuff about using var to treat liver disease is still abundantly available on the web as it was a fairly common therapeutic treatment for such conditions in certain countries. I'll see what I can dig up. Thank you for the reasonable reply... I like some of the smart-ass ones from others  ones too...



I think we all know you aren't going to come back with sources. I am removing this thread if you don't. You have till tomorrow morning.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Seeker (Apr 22, 2018)

BRICKS said:


>



love this movie! I've seen it a dozen times. Never get tired of it.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 22, 2018)

Seeker said:


> love this movie! I've seen it a dozen times. Never get tired of it.



Thank you for somehow reminding me of the car wash scene in Cool Hand Luke.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 22, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Thank you for somehow reminding me of the car wash scene in Cool Hand Luke.



Lol love that movie too!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 22, 2018)

Seeker said:


> love this movie! I've seen it a dozen times. Never get tired of it.



Amen bud!! I watch it every time it comes on lol!!


----------



## automatondan (Apr 22, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol....years ago I even tried tren....small amount and short period as I was freaked and worried what it would do....lmao



Jenn you are cray cray.... Tren?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 22, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Jenn you are cray cray.... Tren?



lol....years ago was a bit different lol and like I didn’t take it long...got nothing :32 (19):

And I like staying a chick...hahahaha


----------



## automatondan (Apr 22, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> lol....years ago was a bit different lol and like I didn’t take it long...got nothing :32 (19):
> 
> And I like staying a chick...hahahaha



I think we are all thankful for that....


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 22, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I think we are all thankful for that....



Lol, I used to be hard core with cycles...have no interest in the last couple of years...not happy after all that time of not using anything using the last one recently and only 25mg! TRT was all I needed:32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 22, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol, I used to be hard core with cycles...have no interest in the last couple of years...not happy after all that time of not using anything using the last one recently and only 25mg! TRT was all I needed:32 (20):



damn, i would save so much money :32 (18):


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 22, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> damn, i would save so much money :32 (18):



lol it’s cheap as **** to be a female unless she’s trying hard core and eventually looks hard core...which maybe they pay for a lot...who knows


----------



## knightmare999 (Apr 22, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> I miss flaming dum asshholes....



I miss you flaming dum asshholes.
Good to see you around!


----------



## knightmare999 (Apr 22, 2018)

Seeker said:


> love this movie! I've seen it a dozen times. Never get tired of it.



Epic, right?  Fistful of Dollars and For a Few Dollars More were good, but this one is in it's own class.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 22, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think we all know you aren't going to come back with sources. I am removing this thread if you don't. You have till tomorrow morning.



Give him a little more time sir, he said 



anavarguy said:


> I did have such materials a few years back on both. will have to dig them up I suppose.



Hurry up OP find the box labeled "crock of shit"


----------



## sssxc (Apr 22, 2018)

I think my doc who takes my bloods would disagree with the liver statement everytime I'm on em.
Liver and kidney values all over the place until I stop the orals (var only).


----------



## Jin (Apr 22, 2018)

sssxc said:


> I think my doc who takes my bloods would disagree with the liver statement everytime I'm on em.
> Liver and kidney values all over the place until I stop the orals (var only).



Dude. Anavar HEALS the liver. 

Just like booze.


----------



## DF (Apr 22, 2018)

Ok,  who’s up for a var only cycle & get their TT checked? 😬


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 23, 2018)

The next person that says var gets the meat cleaver to the nut  sack !


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 23, 2018)

var var var...var var var var...(to the tune of the bomb on an airplane scene from meet the parents) hahahahaha


----------



## Intense (Apr 23, 2018)

Well looks like I'm picking up some legit anavar and staying on for life. The perfect drug obviously


----------



## anavarguy (Apr 25, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I love Var every time I take it with test and masteron!!



Var builds muscle in a different manner than other steroids. This makes it the best of all stacking steroids. It promotes an entirely different form of muscle growth. You folks should listen and ask questions. I am not making up any of this. I have written books on certain substances. Var is more beneficial and side free than most anyone on this board realizes.


----------



## anavarguy (Apr 25, 2018)

It will take some research, but I assure you, Var cannot cause shutdown, only suppression. It is not a threat to HPTA health.


----------



## Jin (Apr 25, 2018)

anavarguy said:


> You folks should listen and ask questions. I am not making up any of this. I have written books on certain substances.



Ok. I'll bite: what substances have you written books on?


----------



## Mythos (Apr 25, 2018)

anavarguy said:


> It will take some research, but I assure you, Var cannot cause shutdown, only suppression. It is not a threat to HPTA health.



Why is suppression not a threat to htpa health.. Im sure if you run suppressed long enough you will end up with issues. 

Also TRT Doc McClane says that var hepatoxicity is not really a major issue..also that a lot of UGL var is cut with dbol or other orals or is straight up dbol.

My issue with your idea is that your lipid profile must really suck during all those years of var use, clogged ass arteries and was it really worth it? Like BB said, what can you really gain from var only for years and years


----------



## Jin (Apr 25, 2018)

anavarguy said:


> It will take some research, but I assure you, Var cannot cause shutdown, only suppression. It is not a threat to HPTA health.



Show me peer reviewed studies showing anavar "heals the liver". 

What's your deal man? You some kind of Anavar Evangelist? You selling herbal pills that you call "Anavar"? You are a weird dude. With unknown motives. You know that?

You're preaching to the choir friend. Everybody uses steroids here and everybody loves anavar. We're just not foolish enough to believe outrageous claims about the lack of ill effects from a c-17aa oral steroid.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2018)

This troll is done here.


----------

